# hdmi connection not allowed



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

Just picked up the bolt today. Comcast card is paired.

Yamaha receiver.
Samsung 4K TV

hdmi cable is plugged into hdmi 1 Yamaha

hdmi out on Yamaha is plugged into hdmi 4 on Samsung

Get an error with no code "hdmi connenction not permitted. More information basically says "copyright holder of this video does not allow viewing on an unsecured device connected with an hdmi cable. If you were trying to watch this video (translate to any channel) using an hdmi cable connected to a tv, that tv is not correctly supporting HDCP (HD copy protrection) and you will need to switch to using a different cable.

Tried 3 different cables.

Plugged the bolt into different ports on the Yamaha.

Nothing changed until I plugged the bolt directly into the Samsung. Then I got video from all channels. So I guessed that I had a bad hdmi cable running from the Yamaha to the Samsung. Ran up to Video Only got a new 2K UHD cable and plugged it in the same way as my original setup and it all worked. Great, until...

I needed to restart the Bolt hoping that it would get rid of UNKNOWN as the name of the device. Which it seems to have done, but now I am back to the hdmi protection issue.

I think if I do the direct connection again I can fool the Comcast hdmi protection issue, but I would prefer a more permanent resolution as I don't want to do cable swaps everytime I need to restart the Bolt.

Hopefully someone has run into this and has a solution.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Flyn (Feb 17, 2008)

is the Yamaha receiver brand new? This sounds like it is lacking HDCP 2.2, which is required for 4k stuff. It's possible that having it plugged into the TV that has HDCP 2.2 let it work temporarily when plugged into the receiver, until it restarted. Though if it does have HDCP 2.2, I'm stumped.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

I have had this a few times when my TiVo was asleep and 
I turned on my Smart TV before the TiVo was awake.
Since then I have been waking my TiVo first and then my Smart HDTV.
I am not positive if the error came from the Samsung Smart TV, but the TV, Comcast and my TiVo were all interacting.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

Flyn said:


> is the Yamaha receiver brand new? This sounds like it is lacking HDCP 2.2, which is required for 4k stuff. It's possible that having it plugged into the TV that has HDCP 2.2 let it work temporarily when plugged into the receiver, until it restarted. Though if it does have HDCP 2.2, I'm stumped.


The model is RX-V673 http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio-visual/av-receivers-amps/rx/rx-v673_black_u/

I can't see where the specs mention 2.2, but it does allow 4K pass through and upscaling. I don't know if that is enough or not. i have had this rx for a few years, so it might not meet all the necessary criteria by todays standards.

I really don't want to have spend another $500.00 for a decent rx. But I will if I have to.

Flyn, thanks for responding.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

zerdian1 said:


> I have had this a few times when my TiVo was asleep and
> I turned on my Smart TV before the TiVo was awake.
> Since then I have been waking my TiVo first and then my Smart HDTV.
> I am not positive if the error came from the Samsung Smart TV, but the TV, Comcast and my TiVo were all interacting.


Today is the first time in 10+ years of owning a tivo of having to wake one. I was like WTF. Anyway when my issue was occurring it wasn't after lots of downtime. It was while things were up running. Although I suppose a restart could qualify as waking.

I just don't know.

I am now having the same issue with my premier which I am replacing with the Bolt. That one is not responding to the fix of directly plugging into the Samsung.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

I have a workaround that is usable.

I feed the Bolt hdmi directly to hdmi 4 on the Samsung and then feed the audio back to the receiver via the optical cable to the AV4 input.

I am also feeding the XL4 hdmi to hdmi 3 on the Samsung feeding the audio the same way.

The only issue is running two TiVo boxes side by side since the remote commands effect both boxes. I am only doing this for as long as it takes to transfer recordings from the XL4 to the Bolt.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

dnorth12 said:


> The only issue is running two TiVo boxes side by side since the remote commands effect both boxes. I am only doing this for as long as it takes to transfer recordings from the XL4 to the Bolt.


Configure the TiVo's and their remotes for different remote codes. We've been using 2 TiVo's connected to the same TV since 2002 this way (S1's and then S3 OLED's).

Scott


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> Configure the TiVo's and their remotes for different remote codes. We've been using 2 TiVo's connected to the same TV since 2002 this way (S1's and then S3 OLED's).
> 
> Scott


In all my years with TiVo I have not known you could do that. And I never needed to as one box was in the living room and one in the bedroom.

I should have mentioned that I am using a Harmony Ultimate One remote.

I did find that the remote that came with the Bolt is discreet and does not affect the XL4/Premier. Since I don't need to use the Premier any longer except to transfer its recordings, using the bolt remote will work until that is done.

Now if I could figure out how to keep the Bolt from going into standby while starting the tv and wiping what has been buffered I'll be a happy man.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

dnorth12 said:


> .
> Now if I could figure out how to keep the Bolt from going into standby while starting the tv and wiping what has been buffered I'll be a happy man.


Settings/remote,cablecard,devices/power saving settings/off


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

dnorth12 said:


> In all my years with TiVo I have not known you could do that. And I never needed to as one box was in the living room and one in the bedroom.
> 
> I should have mentioned that I am using a Harmony Ultimate One remote.
> 
> ...


It goes into standby? I've never seen mine go into standby unless I initiate it or it hits the two hour mark I have set for it to automatically go into standby.

All three of my Bolt remotes are using RF and I've never seen them use IR so they wouldn't interfere with the IR TiVos anyway. But if they are set on remote code zero and you use Ir with them, they will affect every TiVo.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

solutionsetc said:


> Settings/remote,cablecard,devices/power saving settings/off


Already have that set.

This is only happening when I turn on the tv. I have the harmony set to go to hdmi 4 on the samsung. It might be cycling through inputs and the Bolt gets lost because of some signal. I am going to remove any input setting on the harmony as the input shouldn't change once the tv is turned off. Will see if that works.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

Programming harmony remotes is not like the old days where you had a lot more control on what commands were sent.

Anyway I figured it out. I had to add two commands to the watch bolt activity.
One was to send a tivo command and two was to send a live tv command.

During that time a message was displayed that the bolt was going into standby mode. It did it for a split second and then came back with the commands I added.

I also removed the hdmi input setting.

Everything is a trade off. The better things get (in someone else's mind) the worse they get for you.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

I never saw my Roamio Basic go into sleep mode.
But in the last 6 months I saw my Roamio Pro 1 go into sleep mode.
I then learned that I could set my options in Power Savings Mode.
I set it to High.
Now I have done that on all my Roamios.



dnorth12 said:


> Today is the first time in 10+ years of owning a tivo of having to wake one. I was like WTF. Anyway when my issue was occurring it wasn't after lots of downtime. It was while things were up running. Although I suppose a restart could qualify as waking.
> 
> I just don't know.
> 
> I am now having the same issue with my premier which I am replacing with the Bolt. That one is not responding to the fix of directly plugging into the Samsung.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

dnorth12 said:


> ......... Now if I could figure out how to keep the Bolt from going into standby while starting the tv and wiping what has been buffered I'll be a happy man.





aaronwt said:


> It goes into standby? I've never seen mine go into standby unless I initiate it or it hits the two hour mark I have set for it to automatically go into standby. All three of my Bolt remotes are using RF and I've never seen them use IR so they wouldn't interfere with the IR TiVos anyway. But if they are set on remote code zero and you use Ir with them, they will affect every TiVo.





dnorth12 said:


> Already have that set. This is only happening when I turn on the tv. I have the harmony set to go to hdmi 4 on the samsung. It might be cycling through inputs and the Bolt gets lost because of some signal. I am going to remove any input setting on the harmony as the input shouldn't change once the tv is turned off. Will see if that works.


I know exactly why it's gong into standby. I just bought a new Harmony Smart Keyboard with hub and while doing the setup I noticed the same thing and was perplexed. I also have a Bolt and a Premiere XL in the same rack. The reason is because the Harmony is sending power on/off IR command when you initiate any activity that uses the bolt, which then makes it go into standby. It goes back to earlier posts saying to switch the TiVo remote code (in the Harmony in this case) from 0 to something else. I have mine set to 5 FWIW. Then the most important thing is to go into your Harmony device setup for your tivos and select the option to keep this device powered on so it doesn't send the on/off code that puts it into standby.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

I resolved my issue by spending the $500.00 that I didn't want to spend. I grabbed a Yamaha RX-V679. So now it is back to the way it should be hooked up. 

No more protection issue and no more standby issue.

Speaking of Harmony, why don't they have an enter button on the list? I had to contact customer support to have them activate the enter command I learned from a previous tivo remote. It won't learn from the Bolt remote.

It also appears that skip is called advance on the Harmony list.

Think I am almost there. The only thing I can think of at the moment is setting the 30 second skip so it doesn't fast forward, just goes there. It has been a long time but I believe the psp?? trick takes care of that. I have that bookmarked somewhere.

Thanks for everybody pitching in and helping me resolve things. I do appreciate it.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

dnorth12 said:


> I resolved my issue by spending the $500.00 that I didn't want to spend. I grabbed a Yamaha RX-V679. So now it is back to the way it should be hooked up.


I have that box; a sweet device, IMO.



dnorth12 said:


> Speaking of Harmony, why don't they have an enter button on the list? I had to contact customer support to have them activate the enter command I learned from a previous tivo remote. It won't learn from the Bolt remote.


I see it as NumberEnter in my Harmony setup.

My problem was that Standby (called Power-Toggle by Harmony) and the A, B, C, and D keys aren't found together in the database. I wound up picking a model of TiVo that contained Standby and teaching it A, B, C and D from the Roamio remote. (Having Standby available give the choice of putting the TiVo in Standby during shutdown.)

I don't remember having any trouble with learning from the Roamio remote, but it was some time ago; I might have put it into IR mode or something like that. Or I might have used my old Premiere remote.



dnorth12 said:


> Think I am almost there. The only thing I can think of at the moment is setting the 30 second skip so it doesn't fast forward, just goes there. It has been a long time but I believe the psp?? trick takes care of that. I have that bookmarked somewhere.


My kmttg says it's SPS30S while playing a recording. I hear that even though the select puts a Bolt into QuickMode the sequence still works.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

ej, do you recall what model had Standby (or know the OBC)? I've been looking for that command. What command(s) bring it out of standby?


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

mdavej said:


> ej, do you recall what model had Standby (or know the OBC)? I've been looking for that command. What command(s) bring it out of standby?


The Tivo button will bring it out of standby.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

mdavej said:


> ej, do you recall what model had Standby (or know the OBC)? I've been looking for that command. What command(s) bring it out of standby?


I believe the Humax TiVo DVD DRT800 had a standby button; all TiVos that I am aware of respond to the same standby IR code. In the Harmony database the button is called "Power-Toggle" and is present for some but not all TiVo models.

I have been told but haven't personally verified that the IR code for Standby is:
0000 006D 0022 0002 0155 00AB 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 003F 0015 06E5 0155 0056 0015 0E6C​


----------

